# How does Auto Slash work?



## riverdees05 (Jun 2, 2017)

How does this work?

*Book directly with AutoSlash!*
_Automatic re-bookings when prices drop!_

1. Thrifty (AutoSlash Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ) 
$XXX.XX USD, for a Fullsize Car - Click here to book with AutoSlash now!

or 

1. National (AutoSlash Rating: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 ) 
$YYY.YY USD, for a Fullsize Car - Click here to book with Priceline now!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2017)

I have somewhat limited knowledge of autoslash, but from what I can tell you can search in two different ways.  You can have autosearch search for you using your dates, car choice, etc. OR you can enter a reservation you already have and they will search to see if they can find you a better price.

In both cases the reservation could be through autoslash, as show in your first link, or with a partner like Priceline, as shown in your second link.

One advantage to booking with autoslash is that they will continue to monitor your rental and notify you if they've found something cheaper.

What I've found out from dealing with autoslash recently is that they will find you the cheapest price, but they can't guarantee that a second driver will be included at no charge.  In fact I was told that NONE of their reservations included a second driver, unless you had given them information like your Costco membership, but that might not be the lowest price.  I was also told that I couldn't find out if the second driver was included until I picked up the car.  So, no thanks.  I most likely will not be using autoslash any longer.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2017)

I just went on Autoslash and put in what I needed and when and they gave me some quotes and I booked. Then they sent me an email twice lowering the price since. Easy peasy. I don't care about a second driver. I leave it to my husband to drive.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I just went on Autoslash and out in what I needed and when and they gave me some quotes and I booked. Then they sent me an email twice lowering the price since. Easy peasy. I don't care about a second driver. I leave it to my husband to drive.


What I didn't care for (and I have used autoslash once in the past and have a current reservation with them) is being told that no car rental company offers a second driver free.  Well, if you go through Costco they do.  And then being told I wouldn't find out about whether an additional driver would be extra until we picked up the car.  It makes me wonder if the car rental agencies that book through autoslash might add additional fees as well.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 2, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I just went on Autoslash and out in what I needed and when and they gave me some quotes and I booked. Then they sent me an email twice lowering the price since. Easy peasy. I don't care about a second driver. I leave it to my husband to drive.


I used Autoslash once, and they did get me the lowest price...until I showed up at the thrifty counter on Oahu and they claimed to have no record of my reservation. Took me 45 minutes to get that straightened out. I suspect, this was Thrifty's fault, not autoslash's, as Thrifty gave us a choice of 2 upgraded cars.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 2, 2017)

Luanne said:


> What I've found out from dealing with autoslash recently is that they will find you the cheapest price, but they can't guarantee that a second driver will be included at no charge.  In fact I was told that NONE of their reservations included a second driver, unless you had given them information like your Costco membership, but that might not be the lowest price.  I was also told that I couldn't find out if the second driver was included until I picked up the car.  So, no thanks.  I most likely will not be using autoslash any longer.



Luanne, I would be extremely surprised if one of our reps told you that you couldn't find out if a second driver was included until you picked up the car as that is surely not the case. If you were told wrong information, feel free to copy/paste it here and I'll be sure to clarify/correct it. In fact, we have a blog post on our website on additional driver fees that goes into great detail regarding under what circumstances an additional driver would be included for free. In short, we believe in complete transparency. If anyone ever has a question about additional driver fees or anything else for that matter, I encourage you to reach out to our very capable support staff at support<at>autoslash.com. They will be more than happy to advise you accordingly to make sure you get the best deal including any needs you have such as an additional driver.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2017)

Luanne said:


> What I didn't care for (and I have used autoslash once in the past and have a current reservation with them) is being told that no car rental company offers a second driver free.  Well, if you go through Costco they do.  And then being told I wouldn't find out about whether an additional driver would be extra until we picked up the car.  It makes me wonder if the car rental agencies that book through autoslash might add additional fees as well.



Anytime I have rented a car in the past anywhere- usually through CarRentals.com or direct through the car rental company, there was always a charge for a second driver. I don't belong to Costco. I am using Alamo through Autoslash in 2 weeks from now from the Denver airport and there is a charge for a second driver, but no issue for me as my husband will be the driver.

I guess if there was an emergency of some kind and I had to drive the car, I would call Alamo? Hopefully that scenario won't occur.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> Luanne, I would be extremely surprised if one of our reps told you that you couldn't find out if a second driver was included until you picked up the car as that is surely not the case. If you were told wrong information, feel free to copy/paste it here and I'll be sure to clarify/correct it. In fact, we have a blog post on our website on additional driver fees that goes into great detail regarding under what circumstances an additional driver would be included for free. In short, we believe in complete transparency. If anyone ever has a question about additional driver fees or anything else for that matter, I encourage you to reach out to our very capable support staff at support<at>autoslash.com. They will be more than happy to advise you accordingly to make sure you get the best deal including any needs you have such as an additional driver.


Thanks for your reply.  I didn't keep the emails that went back and forth between your rep and me.  When I decided not to pursue the rental I deleted them all.

I checked your website, and the car rental company website (and I'm sorry I don't remember which one) and couldn't find ANY information on a second driver.  The rental in question was going to be through Priceline and I think the reason I was given for the lack of the second driver, or not being able to find out until we picked up the car, was because of that.  I'm sorry I don't have all of that information for you.

And it was your company I reached out to through your website that provided the information I quoted.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 2, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Anytime I have rented a car in the past anywhere- usually through CarRentals.com or direct through the car rental company, there was always a charge for a second driver. I don't belong to Costco. I am using Alamo through Autoslash in 2 weeks from now from the Denver airport and there is a charge for a second driver, but no issue for me as my husband will be the driver.
> 
> I guess if there was an emergency of some kind and I had to drive the car, I would call Alamo? Hopefully that scenario won't occur.


We've used Costco for all of our rentals over the past few years.  Most of the time my husband does the driving, but when we're in Hawaii for several weeks at a time I like knowing that I can drive should I need to.

When we rented through autoslash a few years ago it was in San Diego.  It's my understanding that ALL care rental companies in California provide the second driver free.  Again, it wasn't an issue on that trip as my husband did all the driving.

The one time we got stung with the additional driver fee was in Hawaii.  I had gotten the rental using the bidding feature on Priceline.  Price was very low, but when I picked up the car I was told there was a second driver fee.  Since dh was going to be doing most/all of the driving I had to add him.  Not only did we have to pay the fee we had to come back to the rental agency with him so he could be added.  Our strategy is that one of us picks up the car, the other gets the luggage so he wasn't with me when I got the car.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 3, 2017)

I've used Autoslash both of the ways described above, and there is also a third way: send them an email and tell them what you want, and they will find one for you and make sure it meets your needs. This was helpful when I could consider airport or in-town location, or other variables that you can't put on the web form.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 3, 2017)

We usually book with Costco and then put the information into Autoslash.  Almost every time they found me a lower rate and a few times at 1/2 to 1/3 the price.  We usually only plan on one of us driving no matter whom we book with.
Autoslash has always been great for us and I promote their name with all my family and friends.
A few years ago I reached out to them to get involved on this site plus a few other sites to help all my timeshare friends get better deals.  I find their customer service to be top notch and personally love dealing with them.  They are also on Facebook which makes their service very convenient.
Bart


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 3, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I checked your website, and the car rental company website (and I'm sorry I don't remember which one) and couldn't find ANY information on a second driver.  The rental in question was going to be through Priceline and I think the reason I was given for the lack of the second driver, or not being able to find out until we picked up the car, was because of that.  I'm sorry I don't have all of that information for you.



No problem. As mentioned, the information is here on our website for future reference. Note that the same additional driver policies apply regardless of where you booked, unless the website in question has a special deal with the rental company to include an additional driver for free. There are a few Hawaii specific sites that do, but we often beat their rates, and frankly, if the driver is a spouse, or you are a Costco, AARP, AAA, etc. member, there are numerous ways to avoid paying the fee with almost all companies.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> No problem. As mentioned, the information is here on our website for future reference. Note that the same additional driver policies apply regardless of where you booked, unless the website in question has a special deal with the rental company to include an additional driver for free. There are a few Hawaii specific sites that do, but we often beat their rates, and frankly, if the driver is a spouse, or you are a Costco, AARP, AAA, etc. member, there are numerous ways to avoid paying the fee with almost all companies.


I do appreciate your follow up.  And I do understand that when I use Autoslash, if I indicate I am a Costco member you will use that information.  On the rental I have been referring to your rates, through Priceline, came in lower, but there would be no second driver included.  If you used my Costco membership you couldn't get those rates.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 3, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I do appreciate your follow up.  And I do understand that when I use Autoslash, if I indicate I am a Costco member you will use that information.  On the rental I have been referring to your rates, through Priceline, came in lower, but there would be no second driver included.  If you used my Costco membership you couldn't get those rates.



That is not actually correct. If you indicate that you are a Costco member and we book you with the Costco discount code then you will get not only the Costco discounted rate, but ALSO the benefit of the additional driver. If you ever have any question about our service I highly encourage you to email support<at>autoslash.com. Our staff are all car rental experts, and if you let them know that you want to specifically book with the Costco discount code to get the additional driver, they will make sure specifically to apply that discount to our offered rates.

Keep in mind though that the Costco discount may or may not be the lowest available. That said, if you are not renting in California (where additional drivers are always free), and the additional driver is NOT a spouse (are often allowed to drive for free anyway), then it may make sense to use the Costco (or AAA/AARP) discounted rates even if they are higher so you don't have to pay for the additional driver. In short, it depends on the situation. We're happy to advise you on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> That is not actually correct. If you indicate that you are a Costco member and we book you with the Costco discount code then you will get not only the Costco discounted rate, but ALSO the benefit of the additional driver. If you ever have any question about our service I highly encourage you to email support<at>autoslash.com. Our staff are all car rental experts, and if you let them know that you want to specifically book with the Costco discount code to get the additional driver, they will make sure specifically to apply that discount to our offered rates.
> 
> Keep in mind though that the Costco discount may or may not be the lowest available. That said, if you are not renting in California (where additional drivers are always free), and the additional driver is NOT a spouse (are often allowed to drive for free anyway), then it may make sense to use the Costco (or AAA/AARP) discounted rates even if they are higher so you don't have to pay for the additional driver. In short, it depends on the situation. We're happy to advise you on a case-by-case basis.


All I can tell you is that I WAS working with your support through autoslash.com.  Whether they gave me incorrect information, or I misunderstood what they told me I'm not sure at this point.  Currently the lowest price I could find for a rental on Maui in March, that included two drivers, was through Costco.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 3, 2017)

Luanne said:


> All I can tell you is that I WAS working with your support through autoslash.com.  Whether they gave me incorrect information, or I misunderstood what they told me I'm not sure at this point.  Currently the lowest price I could find for a rental on Maui in March, that included two drivers, was through Costco.



It's tough for me to comment without knowing what you were told or knowing the details of your upcoming rentals. This is probably not the best place to discuss your personal rental details, so if you'd like to email us with your specific info, we'd be happy to assist further and try to get your rate down.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 3, 2017)

Since AutoSlash is commenting here as a guest, I have a question to ask.

I have used AutoSlash for several years and do find that it works as advertised for 1 week rentals.  But my issue is longer term rentals (2 weeks or more).  My wife likes to do back to back timeshare trades if possible, so sometimes we are looking for a 2+ week length rental.  My experience has been that I am far less likely to get automatic rebooking at a lower price from AutoSlash if I have set up a 2+ week rental throught their site.  But if I set up both a 2+ week booking AND also a dummy 1 week booking for the same rental location, the dummy booking gets the auto-updates to the price.  I then go back to the AutoSlash website and recreate my 2+ week booking to get the new lower price.

In other words, AS has seemed less effective to rebook me at a lower price for longer term rentals, and I have not understood why.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 3, 2017)

GetawaysRus said:


> Since AutoSlash is commenting here as a guest, I have a question to ask.
> 
> I have used AutoSlash for several years and do find that it works as advertised for 1 week rentals.  But my issue is longer term rentals (2 weeks or more).  My wife likes to do back to back timeshare trades if possible, so sometimes we are looking for a 2+ week length rental.  My experience has been that I am far less likely to get automatic rebooking at a lower price from AutoSlash if I have set up a 2+ week rental throught their site.  But if I set up both a 2+ week booking AND also a dummy 1 week booking for the same rental location, the dummy booking gets the auto-updates to the price.  I then go back to the AutoSlash website and recreate my 2+ week booking to get the new lower price.
> 
> In other words, AS has seemed less effective to rebook me at a lower price for longer term rentals, and I have not understood why.



There really shouldn't be any difference in terms of rental length and the deals we find. It's hard for me to comment on past rentals, but if you ever notice a discrepancy like that in the future, feel free to email us and we'll look into it immediately.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 3, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> There really shouldn't be any difference in terms of rental length and the deals we find. It's hard for me to comment on past rentals, but if you every notice a discrepancy like that in the future, feel free to email us and we'll look into it immediately.


I really appreciate a representative from AutoSlash taking the time to help Tuggers understand the workings of AutoSlash, provide clarification of AutoSlash policies and help to resolve issues some Tuggers have had with AutoSlash.

Outstanding Customer Service.

Thank you.

Richard


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jun 3, 2017)

A tip for those who don't know how to use AutoSlash:

I learned about AutoSlash from reading posts by Internet blogger Gary Leff, who calls his blog View from the Wing.  This post was especially helpful:
http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea...useful-for-car-rental-savings-than-i-thought/

If I make the initial booking through the AutoSlash website, I am automatically set up for price updates.  That is how I do things now.

Years ago, I used to make the initial booking on a car rental website and then enter that booking into AutoSlash.  AS would send emails notifying me of price reductions, but sometimes these price drops are short term.  So if I did not see the email for several hours, I might miss the price drop.  So I no longer do things this way.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> It's tough for me to comment without knowing what you were told or knowing the details of your upcoming rentals. This is probably not the best place to discuss your personal rental details, so if you'd like to email us with your specific info, we'd be happy to assist further and try to get your rate down.


My entire point with my posts is for everyone to just check to see what is included in their rental. By all means check ALL sites available.

I will email you with my current rental for Maui.


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 3, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> ...frankly, if the driver is a spouse, or you are a Costco, AARP, AAA, etc. member, there are numerous ways to avoid paying the fee with almost all companies.



I'm sure Tuggers would appreciate your sharing what those methods are.  I know I would since I personally have not had a rental that included the spouse as additional driver since Alamo cut that benefit a few years ago.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 3, 2017)

1st Class said:


> I'm sure Tuggers would appreciate your sharing what those methods are.  I know I would since I personally have not had a rental that included the spouse as additional driver since Alamo cut that benefit a few years ago.


Costco members get the second driver free automatically.  By booking on the Costco site you get that.  If you use Autoslash you have the ability to include any memberships, like Costco, that you have.  Autoslash will then use that information.  I assume membership in the other programs listed may provide the same benefit. However, as has been already stated, Costco may not have the lowest price (through Autoslash).


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 3, 2017)

1st Class said:


> I'm sure Tuggers would appreciate your sharing what those methods are.  I know I would since I personally have not had a rental that included the spouse as additional driver since Alamo cut that benefit a few years ago.



The complete rundown on additional drivers can be found here.


----------



## Kal (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm a long time user of AutoSlash but my recent search only shows prices thru Priceline.  To me that is totally unacceptable and if that continues, I'll be a former AutoSlash user.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 4, 2017)

Kal said:


> I'm a long time user of AutoSlash but my recent search only shows prices thru Priceline.  To me that is totally unacceptable and if that continues, I'll be a former AutoSlash user.



That would be unfortunate since you'll very likely end up paying more. As stated above, because of the fantastic deals that we find for our customers, a number of car rental companies have recently refused to allow us to book reservations directly with them. We are disappointed by their very customer unfriendly stance. Please understand that we would love to continue to have our customers continue to book direct with us but this is no longer possible because of pressure from the car rental companies. If you're upset with the situation, then please be upset with the car rental companies. They are the ones who don't want you to get a good deal and have forced this change.

For vendors that we can no longer book direct, you’ll see a link in our offer emails to book at the discounted rate through an alternate site at our *typical highly discounted rates* (not Priceline’s standard rates). While we understand that this may not be as convenient for our customers as booking direct with AutoSlash, we nonetheless remain 100% committed to helping our customers book at the lowest rates available.

Reservations booked on a site other than AutoSlash can be tracked for price drops and better deals by going to www.autoslash.com/track and entering your rental details or clicking on the tab labeled ‘Track a rental you’ve booked elsewhere’ from our homepage.

Rest assured that AutoSlash is working hard to ensure we can continue to find our customers the best deals, and provide the most seamless booking experience possible. We appreciate your support!

I hope this helps. Feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions or need further assistance.

We look forward to saving you money on your rental!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

Kal said:


> I'm a long time user of AutoSlash but my recent search only shows prices thru Priceline.  To me that is totally unacceptable and if that continues, I'll be a former AutoSlash user.


Why is that?  I just accepted a rental on Autoslash that was through Priceline with Hertz. I'm not sure how the Priceline piece is going to make the rental any different.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

I want to thank whoever it has been from Autoslash who has been participating here.  After emailing my current Costco rental for an SUV on Maui in March to Autoslash they were able to find a cheaper rental rate (by about $100).  Autoslash also followed up by email to let me know that Hertz, who the rental is with, does charge for the extra driver, but said I could avoid that charge by becoming, or using, a Hertz 1 club membership.  Autoslash provided a lot of detailed information that was very helpful.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 4, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Anytime I have rented a car in the past anywhere- usually through CarRentals.com or direct through the car rental company, there was always a charge for a second driver. I don't belong to Costco. I am using Alamo through Autoslash in 2 weeks from now from the Denver airport and there is a charge for a second driver, but no issue for me as my husband will be the driver.
> 
> I guess if there was an emergency of some kind and I had to drive the car, I would call Alamo? Hopefully that scenario won't occur.


We have never paid for second driver privileges when renting from Hertz, Avis, or Budget...even when renting from Hertz in Europe.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 4, 2017)

bobpark56 said:


> We have never paid for second driver privileges when renting from Hertz, Avis, or Budget...even when renting from Hertz in Europe.



If the additional driver is a spouse, most companies will include them for free. For non-spouses, you often need to book with an association discount code like AAA, AARP, Costco, etc. In Europe though it's more difficult as the association discount rules don't always apply outside of the US/Canada.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2017)

bobpark56 said:


> We have never paid for second driver privileges when renting from Hertz, Avis, or Budget...even when renting from Hertz in Europe.



We have never paid either because we declined it or there would have been a charge for a spouse. We rented from Hertz directly in Scotland 5 years ago and there would have been a charge for a second driver if we wanted it.

For Alamo on or upcoming trip through Auto Slash there is also a charge which we will skip.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> We have never paid either because we declined it or there would have been a charge for a spouse. We rented from Hertz directly in Scotland 5 years ago and there would have been a charge for a second driver if we wanted it.
> 
> For Alamo on or upcoming trip through Auto Slash there is also a charge which we will skip.


A way to get around the fee (as was so kindly pointed out to me by Autoslash) is to join the members "club" for the car rental agency.  Another huge advantage to being a member is that in most locations you can skip the line (or there is a separate shorter line) when picking up your car.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 4, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Why is that?  I just accepted a rental on Autoslash that was through Priceline with Hertz. I'm not sure how the Priceline piece is going to make the rental any different.



Reminds me of a disappointment we had with Hertz last time in Maui.  I booked a full size car, Impala or better, and I BELIEVE because of my rate they stuck me with a Nissan Vogue that was not well equipped and was loaded with dings.  Struck me as a cheap, ugly car and not what I had under contract.  I'd love to know how your experience turns out.  Seems you rarely get what you expect when you book your rental.  These companies have a completely different idea of what I think a full size or luxury car is.


PS - I had a full size car booked thru AAA from Budget for 2 weeks in Phoenix next January.  The Budget price was $556.55.  AutoSlash just sent me info for the same car at Thrifty for $470.67 thru Priceline.  They advertise a Chevy Impala, but in the fine print it says Make and Model NOT guaranteed.   Here we go again!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> Reminds me of a disappointment we had with Hertz last time in Maui.  I booked a full size car, Impala or better, and I BELIEVE because of my rate they stuck me with a Nissan Vogue that was not well equipped and was loaded with dings.  Struck me as a cheap, ugly car and not what I had under contract.  I'd love to know how your experience turns out.  Seems you rarely get what you expect when you book your rental.  These companies have a completely different idea of what I think a full size or luxury car is.


Prior to the rental on Maui we also have a rental made with Autoslash, again using Hertz, at Islip.  That is for an intermediate sedan I believe.

If I was given a car that wasn't acceptable to me I would ask for it to be swapped out when I picked it up.  We did that several times in Albuquerque, and that was booking directly with the car rental agency I believe.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2017)

Luanne said:


> A way to get around the fee (as was so kindly pointed out to me by Autoslash) is to join the members "club" for the car rental agency.  Another huge advantage to being a member is that in most locations you can skip the line (or there is a separate shorter line) when picking up your car.



Thanks. But Alamo eliminated the second driver coverage in its' Insider Club and lowered the discount on rentals from 10 percent to 5 percent.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. I see that now. I already booked our car, though, so I don't think joining now would affect the reservation I already have.


You can join now, then contact whoever the reservation is through and ask them to add your member number to your account.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 4, 2017)

Luanne said:


> You can join now, then contact whoever the reservation is through and ask them to add your member number to your account.




See above. I edited my post to reflect information I just found about it. Thanks, though.

Evidently the info. on Auto Slash about the Alamo Insiders Club is outdated.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> See above. I edited my post to reflect information I just found about it. Thanks, though.
> 
> Evidently the info. on Auto Slash about the Alamo Insiders Club is outdated.


Good to know.  The Alamo rentals we've had recently have all been through Costco so the second driver was included.

It's still good to belong just for the ability to "skip the line".  Although we've found in a few locations if you made your reservation through someone like Priceline, or Costco there is a separate kiosk to check in.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 4, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Prior to the rental on Maui we also have a rental made with Autoslash, again using Hertz, at Islip.  That is for an intermediate sedan I believe.
> 
> If I was given a car that wasn't acceptable to me I would ask for it to be swapped out when I picked it up.  We did that several times in Albuquerque, and that was booking directly with the car rental agency I believe.




Never hurts to try - GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 4, 2017)

Sea Six said:


> Never hurts to try - GOOD LUCK!


Do you mean it never hurts to try to switch out a car that's not acceptable to you?  If so, yep.  As I said we've done it several times.  A couple of times because the "full size" car we were given didn't have enough trunk space for more than 2 suitcases.  We were able to pick out a car with more trunk space. Another time the car we got was really in horrible condition.  It looked like it hadn't been cleaned.  Again, swapped it out.  Most of the time, as long as there are cars available it hasn't been a problem.  And, we are nice about it.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 5, 2017)

Kal said:


> I'm a long time user of AutoSlash but my recent search only shows prices thru Priceline.



If you're not happy searching thru them:
Look thru a variety of sources, book the lowest, and then let AutoSlash go to work.
They may or may find something significantly lower, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

.


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 5, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> The complete rundown on additional drivers can be found here.



Thank you. I have found that I can get a much better price by NOT using the club member code.  Seems odd, but it has worked out better for us to use random discount codes available to everyone, then add the 2nd driver.  The best example in my experience was a Hawaii rental through Alamo.  I reserved a compact for just under $95/wk all-in, and since none were available was given a Chrysler 300!  I was a happy camper.  Our 2nd week on another island cost us just $112.  I'm not really brand loyal, but Alamo has always come through for us with the best deal.

I'm not a Costco member as there are no clubs near us. 

I'll continue to use autoslash, but to date it has not been able to match or beat my best price.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 11, 2017)

With Priceline do you have to prepay and can you cancel with AutoSlash.  On a trip to LV that is the only options that showed up.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 11, 2017)

riverdees05 said:


> With Priceline do you have to prepay and can you cancel with AutoSlash.  On a trip to LV that is the only options that showed up.


Priceline has two options.  The "name your price" (or whatever they call it) where you are set the price you want to pay, and if they can find that, you are billed immediately.  No refund for cancellation or changes.

The second option is that Priceline provides a price, just like any other rental agency.  You don't pay until you pick up the car.  You can cancel or change with no penalty.  The Priceline option offered through Autoslash is this second option.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 12, 2017)

riverdees05 said:


> With Priceline do you have to prepay and can you cancel with AutoSlash.  On a trip to LV that is the only options that showed up.



Thanks for chiming in Luanne. The discounted rates we offer through Priceline are always cancelable without a penalty. No payment is required up-front. You pay at the rental counter.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 12, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> Thanks for chiming in Luanne. The discounted rates we offer through Priceline are always cancelable without a penalty. No payment is required up-front. You pay at the rental counter.


I now have three rental car reservations using AutoSlash. Two of them are through Priceline, and one was "direct" with the rental company.  The ones made through Priceline are showing up online with the rental agency (I have memberships with both of them).  I am delighted.  AutoSlash, you have converted me.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 20, 2017)

On March 16th we made a reservation through Autoslash for this coming October in Fort Myers.  The rate was a bit high.  Yesterday we received our first price reduction.  Still higher than we paid last October, but heading in the right direction.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 20, 2017)

Following up my own post, this morning Autoslash asked if we wanted to accept a reservation with another company for additional savings.  We agreed.  Then Autoslash suggested we join the frequent renter program for the new company so they may add the frequent renter number to the reservation.  So, we did.  The rate is still higher than we'd like but heading in the right direction.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 20, 2017)

Bwolf said:


> The rate is still higher than we'd like but heading in the right direction.


I think rates are always higher than we would *like*.


----------



## AutoSlash (Jun 20, 2017)

Kal said:


> I'm a long time user of AutoSlash but my recent search only shows prices thru Priceline.  To me that is totally unacceptable and if that continues, I'll be a former AutoSlash user.



Sorry for any confusion. Because of the fantastic deals that we find for our customers, a number of car rental companies have recently refused to allow us to book reservations directly with them. We are disappointed by their very customer unfriendly stance. Trust us, we're on your side here!

For vendors that we can no longer book direct, you’ll see a link in our offer emails to book at the discounted rate through an alternate site at our typical heavily discounted rates (*NOT *Priceline’s standard rates). While we understand that this may not be as convenient for our customers as booking direct with AutoSlash, we nonetheless remain 100% committed to helping our customers book at the lowest rates available, and find even lower rates as they become available.

Reservations booked on a site other than AutoSlash can be tracked for price drops and better deals by going to autoslash.com/track and entering your rental details or clicking on the tab labeled ‘Track a rental you’ve booked elsewhere’ from our homepage.

Rest assured that AutoSlash is working hard to ensure we can continue to find our customers the best deals, and provide the most seamless booking experience possible. We appreciate your support!


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 21, 2017)

At the risk of further boring people, here is a synopsis of a recent change.  At another site someone posted the great price drop they got at RSW.  We sent Autoslash an email asking if we could get the same price on our existing rental.  Response was the price reduction was even better, so Autoslash booked that for us. We switched companies, but that is ok by us because we are in that frequent renter program too.  The price is much closer to what we paid last year, so it is likely the last price drop we'll see.  
So Luanne, the price is still higher than we would like, but it is much better than it was.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2017)

I guess I don't get why people have to email AutoSlash. I thought the big feature was set it and they would watch for you? I have used them in the past and I have them watching one now but nothing yet.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2017)

slip said:


> I guess I don't get why people have to email AutoSlash. I thought the big feature was set it and they would watch for you? I have used them in the past and I have them watching one now but nothing yet.


They do watch on the reservations they've made for you.  But, if you find a cheaper price elsewhere, OR the ended up booking through a third party like Priceline, they most likely are NOT monitoring those rates.


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 21, 2017)

slip said:


> I guess I don't get why people have to email AutoSlash. I thought the big feature was set it and they would watch for you? I have used them in the past and I have them watching one now but nothing yet.



That's a good point.

We emailed to make sure we didn't miss out on an opportunity not yet offered to us.  We have the impression AutoSlash was about to send us an updated reservation anyway, but can't prove it. We like to be proactive and writing an email doesn't take much time. The result was positive.


----------



## Born2Travel (Aug 21, 2017)

1. What happens when Autoslash sends an update with a lower price but you do not change the reservation? 
2. Will they keep monitoring up until the date?  
3. Do they start monitoring from the updated price going forward?  (even if you have not changed your original reservation)?  
4. Has anyone gotten a reservation for any company other than Priceline?


----------



## AutoSlash (Aug 21, 2017)

Born2Travel said:


> 1. What happens when Autoslash sends an update with a lower price but you do not change the reservation?
> 2. Will they keep monitoring up until the date?
> 3. Do they start monitoring from the updated price going forward?  (even if you have not changed your original reservation)?
> 4. Has anyone gotten a reservation for any company other than Priceline?



If you don't book we'll continue to monitor for lower rates. The rate we'll be basing it on will be the price you were originally booked at, not the price we last notified you at. 

Note that we give you a week to respond, so if we don't see that you booked the rate we offered, then we'll send you another offer a week later, assuming the price is still below what you booked at. 

You will receive up to 5 offers. If you haven't booked the lower rate by then, we'll assume that you're not interested and stop bothering you.

Right now, we're referring all customers to Priceline since their system is the most fully functional when it comes to applying coupons and discount codes. We'll be adding additional options in the coming months, so stay tuned.

I hope this helps. Feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions or need further assistance.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 21, 2017)

Born2Travel said:


> 4. Has anyone gotten a reservation for any company other than Priceline?


Yes, but not recently.

I currently have three car rental reservations made through AutoSlash.  Two of them are through Priceline, on with Budget and one with Hertz.  One is not through Priceline with Hertz.  I don't know when this was originally booked, the last revision was on June 4.


----------



## alohakevin (Aug 21, 2017)

AutoSlash said:


> If you don't book we'll continue to monitor for lower rates. The rate we'll be basing it on will be the price you were originally booked at, not the price we last notified you at.
> 
> Note that we give you a week to respond, so if we don't see that you booked the rate we offered, then we'll send you another offer a week later, assuming the price is still below what you booked at.
> 
> ...




I have used auto slash for years and was an avid fan until this connection with Priceline. You used to be able to put in reservation with no credit card and auto slash did the rest.
Now you're redirected to Priceline where you have to book the reservation. Autoslash claims they still apply the deepest coupon discounts by going through them but when I went direct to Priceline for the same reservation it was cheaper. I'm not sure I see the advantage to autoslash and it seems to me to be disingenuous to claim the same business model. It is not what it use to be.
While I was on their site today I clicked on a coupon link claiming 30% disc for Florida and Hawaii. To bad the coupon expired on 7/31/2017 If I sound bitter ...I am a little, autoslash used to be one of the coolest sites out there (that's why I told all of my family and friends about it) now not so much IMO.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow- I guess we were lucky with Autoslash as we did a rental just right before this switch to Priceline. Back to Car Rentals.com next time.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 22, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Wow- I guess we were lucky with Autoslash as we did a rental just right before this switch to Priceline. Back to Car Rentals.com next time.


I'm still not sure what all of the fuss about AutoSlash booking through Priceline is????   If that is where they find the cheapest price, isn't that what we're all looking for.   For the two I currently have I haven't had to pay upfront, it's basically been like any other car rental reservation I've made.  I've checked both my Budget and Hertz accounts and the rental reservations are being shown there.  Unless there is some horrendous problem with the rentals themselves I'll continue to use AutoSlash.


----------



## AutoSlash (Aug 22, 2017)

alohakevin said:


> I have used auto slash for years and was an avid fan until this connection with Priceline. You used to be able to put in reservation with no credit card and auto slash did the rest.
> Now you're redirected to Priceline where you have to book the reservation. Autoslash claims they still apply the deepest coupon discounts by going through them but when I went direct to Priceline for the same reservation it was cheaper. I'm not sure I see the advantage to autoslash and it seems to me to be disingenuous to claim the same business model. It is not what it use to be.
> While I was on their site today I clicked on a coupon link claiming 30% disc for Florida and Hawaii. To bad the coupon expired on 7/31/2017 If I sound bitter ...I am a little, autoslash used to be one of the coolest sites out there (that's why I told all of my family and friends about it) now not so much IMO.





mpumilia said:


> Wow- I guess we were lucky with Autoslash as we did a rental just right before this switch to Priceline. Back to Car Rentals.com next time.



As explained previously, the deals we offer through Priceline DO NOT require a credit card. The offer links are embedded with discount and coupon codes that show you a rate that is almost always FAR LOWER than Priceline's standard rate. The only thing that has changed is where you book. The rental companies were unhappy that we were showing customers how to beat the system so they're forbidden us to take direct bookings, hence the links to Priceline.

Let me repeat that... "The rental companies were unhappy that we were showing customers how to beat the system." That should tell you something. If you still want to book at carrentals.com and pay the retail rate, it's your choice, but you'd be crazy if you did given the savings that AutoSlash can offer you. Just our $0.02.

Lastly, if you have trouble finding a deal we offer, or can't seem to book it without prepaying, then just email us. We're always more than happy to help. We have staff standing by 6AM-Midnight to assist. You can just reply to the offer email you received from us and someone will get back to you quickly.

I hope this helps. Feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions or need further assistance.

We look forward to saving you money on your rental!


----------



## alohakevin (Aug 22, 2017)

*298*
AutoSlash
Company Representative - Autoslash

Join Date: Jun 2006
Location: New York, NY
Posts: 1,910

Quote:
Originally Posted by *SoCalNorCal* 


I'm sorry, but this does not appear to be true. Your site will not allow me to proceed without adding credit card payment information and it clearly states I will be charged for changes and cancellations. I have attached the screenshot.
Attachment 25849
Attachment 25848
Sorry for any confusion. A few things to mention here:

We actually don't control when the credit card pop-up appears. It's driven from the rental company side, and the screen is a boilerplate one from our booking vendor, hence the slightly conflicting language about cancellation fees.
The vast majority of reservations do not require a credit card to be entered.
Credit card guarantees are typically required for high-demand periods like holidays and/or high demand vehicles like larger SUV's and other premium models.
While there technically could be a *no-show fee*, we've never seen an instance where a customer was charged a *cancellation penalty*.
All of that said, we have ways of getting around the credit card guarantee, so if you would like to reserve without giving your credit card, just email us at support<at>autoslash.com and let us know exactly what you were trying to book and we'll take care if it for you. We aim to please!
I hope this helps. Feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions or need further assistance.


----------



## alohakevin (Aug 22, 2017)

https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/rental-car-discussion/1449969-autoslash-general-discussion-19.html


----------



## Brett (Aug 22, 2017)

When I rented a car last month in Anchorage Alaska I used all the comparison sites including autoslash, priceline, autorental, rentalcars, etc. and direct sites like hertz, budget, enterprise, etc.  Avis was the lowest and I booked with them, rented a good car (Mazda MX5) and had no problems


----------



## AutoSlash (Aug 22, 2017)

alohakevin said:


> *298*
> AutoSlash
> Company Representative - Autoslash
> 
> ...



While it is true that during peak demand periods (think Christmas, Thanksgiving, Independence Day) for certain high demand vehicles like Minivans and Fullsize SUVs, some rental companies may require a credit card, 99.9% of the time, no credit card is required. If a credit card is required to book, then it would be required at any/every site including Priceline.com, Expedia.com, Carrentals.com, Hertz.com, etc. This is not something unique to AutoSlash or Priceline. We stand by our original assertion that deals we offer DO NOT require a credit card to book, but we'll amend it to say that if the rental company is enforcing a credit card requirement everywhere else, then the site(s) we refer to would have that same requirement. To put it another way, if you can book at the rental company website directly (Avis.com, Hertz.com, etc.) without a credit card, then we can offer you a deal to book without a credit card as well. If you find this is not the case, just email us and we will assist.


----------

